# What's happening with the FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE announcement?



## Kalero (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi,

Since a few days ago, I see the FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE's iso files in the official FTP tree, but the release has not been announced yet. Does anyone know what's happening? Normally, FreeBSD releases are announced on time, even before the scheduled date. Are these 10.3-RELEASE's iso files, that are actually in the official FTP tree, the final ones?

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 30, 2016)

Kalero said:


> since a few days ago, I see the FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE's iso files in the official FTP tree, but the release has not been announced yet. Does anyone know what's happening?


Mirrors will need to catch up first.



> Normally, FreeBSD releases are announced on time, even before the scheduled date.


My experience is that they're always late actually. Not that it matters, I much rather have something arrive late and be good than some rush job that's on time but still has issues.



> Are these 10.3-RELEASE's iso files, that are actually in the official FTP tree, the final ones?


Most likely.


----------



## scottro (Mar 30, 2016)

For what it's worth, I ran an svnlite update yesterday on a 10.3-RC<I-forget> and upon reboot, it is showing RELEASE.  So, svn0.us-east.freebsd.org at least, seems up to date.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 30, 2016)

Yeah, usually the installer images are available some time before the announcement is made. This is done to allow all mirrors to sync. It's not good form to post an announcement if the images aren't yet available everywhere


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 30, 2016)

fwiw, I updated my workstation and one server to 10.3-RELEASE this morning.


----------



## aht0 (Mar 30, 2016)

yeah, images work just fine. Writing from netbook running 2 days old installation of 10.3-RELEASE.


----------



## zspider (Mar 31, 2016)

Got it from the SVN and compiling RELENG-10.3 right now. Had it ready earlier, but needed to catch some last minute revisions to the code.


----------



## jrm@ (Apr 4, 2016)

`# freebsd-update -r 10.3-RELEASE upgrade`

https://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.3R/announce.html


----------



## PacketMan (Apr 4, 2016)

https://www.freebsd.org/

So according to the home page, 10.1 and 10.3 are available, but 10.2 is not listed. I expected it to be the other way around. I'm guessing that is because 10.1 has extended support cycle. But if both go EoL at the same time, still seems to make sense to me to stop listing 10.1.


----------



## pvoigt (Apr 4, 2016)

Yeah, strange, still no official, e.g. signed, announcement on the mailing list. Besides the release announcement reported by jrm today the FreeBSD News Flash reports 10.3-RELEASE as well:
http://www.freebsd.org/news/newsflash.html#event20160404:01


----------



## pvoigt (Apr 5, 2016)

Here it is:
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-announce/2016-April/001713.html

Sorry, I must have missed it.


----------

